# The downfall of Razer products for me (Why you should never buy from Razer)



## Furball Zen

You lack one huge piece of info (well two) what mobo and what OS are you using? Sounds like a flaky USB controller hub to me.

Dont get me wrong, im a Logitech man, so dont flame me for trying to fix your issues which seem to be CLEARLY not the peripherals problem.


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> You lack one huge piece of info (well two) what mobo and what OS are you using? Sounds like a flaky USB controller hub to me.
> Dont get me wrong, im a Logitech man, so dont flame me for trying to fix your issues which seem to be CLEARLY not the peripherals problem.


I have an external USB device that I use, I've tried them on both the computer's USB and the external USBs, same problem every time. Obviously a product problem. I don't care what your reasoning is, any time a $70 keyboard is less functional than a $10 one, it's the company's fault.


----------



## Furball Zen

W/e, i still think youre overing looking a potentially bigger problem.


----------



## crazypip666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> W/e, i still think youre overing looking a potentially bigger problem.


I agree. If the external USB hub is plugged into your computer via USB, then it is running through the USB controller which runs all of your USB ports. If the controller is bad, which it certainly sounds like it is, then you will have the same problem no matter which port or external hub you plug it into.


----------



## Furball Zen

That and the fact ive never heard of anyone else having issues with multiple devices.


----------



## Methos07

I had a similar issue with my old Lycosa. The only things I've purchased from Razer and actually have been satisfied with are the Death Adder, Black Widow, and one of their solid mouse pads. Everything else has broken within a relatively short time period.


----------



## Anarion

I own Razer Lycosa and Naga.
Beautiful things. Until they started gone bad on me.
I have serious problem with Naga. Single click acts like double click creating a big problem on me. I can't select files and copy paste because Naga left click randomly does double clicking with one click.
I have latest drivers and firmware. I tried everything but its clearly a hardware problem. I read on internet many Nagas have this problem. It appeared after 1 year since I bought it.
Lycosa now. Beatiful keyboard. But when you remove one button to clean it and put it back again it loosens out of its position making you feel that its broken. My left CTRL which I use for Ventrillo and Teamspeak many times while pressed it's not working so ppl who listen to me lose my voice periodically.
I think razer products have some quality issues.
Unfortunately I need Naga because of the side buttons. I'm an MMO player. And can't find any other mouse with such programmable buttons.
I plan to return the mouse for service in the next days after holidays.
Also many times keyboard Lycosa get's stuck in Windows and doesn't work. I found a solution for this which is unplug USB and plug again and works again. -_-
Razer products are beautiful a bit expensive but deffinately not quality made.


----------



## Zethlis

^It's horrible to have to experience these kinds of problems with GAMING DEVICES of all things. I feel like Razer thinks they're so popular with gamers that they're untouchable so they can just make anything faulty as long as it looks good and impresses nerd friends. Biggest waste of $300 in my life.

@Furball: Looks like I'm not as unique as you think


----------



## X-Nine

Zethlis, don't listen to anyone saying that this isn't Razer's fault, because it is.

I had the EXACT same problem with two Lycosa kb's about two years ago. The lights would suddenly go off, then on, then switch between full back light and WASD, without me touching anything. I could sit in my chair and watch it happen. Then during gaming, the keyboard would just stop. REAL helpful when horde of zombies is attacking in Left 4 Dead. I had this problem with not ONE Lycosa, but TWO (both brand new). Of course, they're genius customer service said "update the drivers." Well, that's nice, I downloaded the latest drivers and software from your site. So why doesn't it work?

Despite what many people will say, Razer's quality control and build quality are absolute garbage compared to what they were 6 years ago. The first high-DPI mouse I ever bought, the Razer Pro, still works as intended to this day. Every other product I've bought in recent years has ended up in the trash, except the Destructor mouse pad which is awesome.

Go with Logitech. Although I hear the Corsair KB's are really nice too. I use a Logitech Illuminated for typing, a G13 for gaming, and a G9x for my mouse, and am completely happy with all of them. I use the G13 because I don't like the layout of gaming keyboards, they're too large for me, and I find the G13 is laid out really well.


----------



## [email protected]

I have no problems with razer and they work 100% and i don't have that keyboard anyways. Hated it because the keys fade. Other stuff work just fine for me. I currently use a mechanical Black Window Ultimate keyboard and has worked ever since!

Mamba mouse here! Yes battery can drain but the mamba 2012 has a special battery you can order that has extended life. I for one ain't disappointed in Razer and if you wanna fall for Logitech then go for it. Logitechs are for kids.


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Zethlis, don't listen to anyone saying that this isn't Razer's fault, because it is.
> I had the EXACT same problem with two Lycosa kb's about two years ago. The lights would suddenly go off, then on, then switch between full back light and WASD, without me touching anything. I could sit in my chair and watch it happen. Then during gaming, the keyboard would just stop. REAL helpful when horde of zombies is attacking in Left 4 Dead. I had this problem with not ONE Lycosa, but TWO (both brand new). Of course, they're genius customer service said "update the drivers." Well, that's nice, I downloaded the latest drivers and software from your site. So why doesn't it work?
> Despite what many people will say, Razer's quality control and build quality are absolute garbage compared to what they were 6 years ago. The first high-DPI mouse I ever bought, the Razer Pro, still works as intended to this day. Every other product I've bought in recent years has ended up in the trash, except the Destructor mouse pad which is awesome.
> Go with Logitech. Although I hear the Corsair KB's are really nice too. I use a Logitech Illuminated for typing, a G13 for gaming, and a G9x for my mouse, and am completely happy with all of them. I use the G13 because I don't like the layout of gaming keyboards, they're too large for me, and I find the G13 is laid out really well.


The SAME thing happened with my Lycosa as well. Not to mention the touch pad would act on its own free will and press play/pause continuously until I programmed the keyboard for software that I didn't even have on my computer. I'm never buying from Razer again, I wanted to get the SWTOR edition stuff they released but they killed that chance for me.


----------



## brodieboy143

I've owned quite a few razer products, and the only issue I've ever had is the double clicking issue, similar to the one described with the naga, only it occurred with a copperhead I used to own, I managed to fix it my opening up the mouse and giving the underside of the buttons a good clean and filing down the notch that depresses the switch. Heavy use of the mouse had led to the actual switch actuator on the underside of the part your finger rests wearing into a groove where the switch actuator contacted it was, and that was causing sporadic behaviour when clicking.

All other razer products I've owned have been essentially flawless. Never had any issues with the Lycosa or the Imperator I'm currently using, and the Carcharias I have is great (figured you can't go wrong with a good sound card and analog headset). Not saying they're all this good, as your post evidently outlines, but I may just be on the lucky end of buyers when it comes to QC. Although from what you described, it sounds like your USB controller/configuration could be part of the problem


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Zethlis, don't listen to anyone saying that this isn't Razer's fault, because it is.
> I had the EXACT same problem with two Lycosa kb's about two years ago. The lights would suddenly go off, then on, then switch between full back light and WASD, without me touching anything. I could sit in my chair and watch it happen. Then during gaming, the keyboard would just stop. REAL helpful when horde of zombies is attacking in Left 4 Dead. I had this problem with not ONE Lycosa, but TWO (both brand new). Of course, they're genius customer service said "update the drivers." Well, that's nice, I downloaded the latest drivers and software from your site. So why doesn't it work?
> Despite what many people will say, Razer's quality control and build quality are absolute garbage compared to what they were 6 years ago. The first high-DPI mouse I ever bought, the Razer Pro, still works as intended to this day. Every other product I've bought in recent years has ended up in the trash, except the Destructor mouse pad which is awesome.
> Go with Logitech. Although I hear the Corsair KB's are really nice too. I use a Logitech Illuminated for typing, a G13 for gaming, and a G9x for my mouse, and am completely happy with all of them. I use the G13 because I don't like the layout of gaming keyboards, they're too large for me, and I find the G13 is laid out really well.


^^^^^^ THIS! Razer puts out horrible products and offer little to no customer service. I have used a few razer products and they all had issues.. one especially really comes to mind was the Razer Onza for the xbox 360. My first one was defective, second one had a different defect, third one had ANOTHER defect... and finally my fourth one had the same defect as the second one... at this point I had finally given up. STAY AWAY from RAZER!!!!


----------



## That Guy

I suppose you should try out Logitech peripherals then. But why did you wait a year and a half to decide the Razer was poo?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zethlis*
> 
> ^It's horrible to have to experience these kinds of problems with GAMING DEVICES of all things. I feel like Razer thinks they're so popular with gamers that they're untouchable so they can just make anything faulty as long as it looks good and impresses nerd friends. Biggest waste of $300 in my life.
> 
> @Furball: Looks like I'm not as unique as you think


The specs and price of the Razer Blade should be proof enough that they figure that they're too big to fail now.


----------



## tehmaggot

My Lycosa did the exact same thing. I looked into the issue over a year ago and it was fairly well documented that it was a design flaw with a short near the touch-sensitive area. You can correct the issue yourself by preventing the short, but it shouldn't be your problem. I'll never buy another product from Razer due to their disgusting build quality on most (if not all) of their products.


----------



## Lifeshield

The Lycosa has a pretty bad reputation for build quality and failure rate. Was the main reason I never bought one (despite liking the look of it).

To be fair to Razer though I've only ever had a double click when single clicking issue with my Razer Copperhead, which was fixed instantly with a firmware update. That mouse has been going strong for near 6 years now bar a little wear..


----------



## skaterat

Razer makes mostly good products. They have a few crappy ones. Their worst three products are the Lycosa, the Naga, and the Imperator. I don't know why, but out of my own personal experience, they are awful. First I bought a Death Adder. A nice mouse at a very nice price. It eventually broke from thorough use, so I decided to get another mouse. So I got the Imperator, and I decided to get the Lycosa at the same time. I had similar issues with my Lycosa as previously mentioned, and my mouse broke quickly. It did work nicely when it was alive, but it died too quickly. I was quite disappointed, but I gave them one last shot. I bought the Orochi, and I love it. Great build quality, and is super light with no batteries in it. I also own a Goliathus and its great. 2 of my friends also bought the Lycosa, and both of theirs broke quickly. One other friend also had a Imperator. It broke. So basically, the Lycosa is a horrible product. This does not mean that all Razer products are bad. It just means that, like any company, they have a few bad products. DON'T JUDGE A COMPANY FROM THEIR WORST PRODUCTS.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

My deathadder and 2nd black widow ultimate work perfectly for me.
The only reason it's my 2nd keyboard is because I spilled pineapple juice on it, which would kill any keyboard.


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> I suppose you should try out Logitech peripherals then. But why did you wait a year and a half to decide the Razer was poo?


Because first off I just joined this site. Also I bought all of them at the same time, and my razer mamba's battery dying right after the warranty was the last straw for me, especially since their customer service is intentionally ignoring me now for wanting a refund.


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skaterat*
> 
> Razer makes mostly good products. They have a few crappy ones. Their worst three products are the Lycosa, the Naga, and the Imperator. I don't know why, but out of my own personal experience, they are awful. First I bought a Death Adder. A nice mouse at a very nice price. It eventually broke from thorough use, so I decided to get another mouse. So I got the Imperator, and I decided to get the Lycosa at the same time. I had similar issues with my Lycosa as previously mentioned, and my mouse broke quickly. It did work nicely when it was alive, but it died too quickly. I was quite disappointed, but I gave them one last shot. I bought the Orochi, and I love it. Great build quality, and is super light with no batteries in it. I also own a Goliathus and its great. 2 of my friends also bought the Lycosa, and both of theirs broke quickly. One other friend also had a Imperator. It broke. So basically, the Lycosa is a horrible product. This does not mean that all Razer products are bad. It just means that, like any company, they have a few bad products. DON'T JUDGE A COMPANY FROM THEIR WORST PRODUCTS.


Did you even read the OP? I had problems with 2 other items you didn't name. Derp.


----------



## iCrap

*RAZER IS GARBAGE*

Ive gone through 4 Mambas. FOUR. They just keep falling appart. On top of that, razer sent me a busted mouse from RMA.
Have a read. http://www.overclock.net/t/1111933/razer-sent-me-broken-hardware-w-pics


----------



## Zero4549

Disclaimer - While I'm obviously directly addressing the OP, I want to make it clear that i'm not trying to insult anyone here, merely point out the truth. EVERYONE has made these mistakes at some point. Most still do.

Razer build quality is pretty poor for the price on most of their products. EVERYONE knows that.

MOST of their products are also over-hyped overpriced cheap common hardware in fancy cases. (for instance, all of their membrane keyboards. You can find any $6 keyboard and slap on the same shell and you have the same keyboard. There's nothing high tech, magical or "gaming" about it).

That all said, they aren't horrible monsters set to destroy your computer and give your broken products.

It sounds to me like you have fallen victim to two problems

1) Marketing:
You bought junk, thinking it would be good. It doesn't matter what company you had bought something from, you would have likely ended up with the same result. Every company produces junk and markets it as gold along aise their actual useful products. It's your job to inform yourself as a consumer what the signs are for spotting actual features vs over-hyped, gimmicky, or even broken design factors marketed as beneficial features.

Example: The Megalodon.
"surround" and "usb" audio is rubbish. Be it Razer, Logitech, Steelseries, Triton, Turtle Beach, Psyko, Bose or any other manufacturer, it will still be trash. Yes, Razer is at "fault" for producing and marketing said trash, but if they didn't, it wouldn't stop everyone else from doing the same thing, and it wouldn't have stopped you from buying the same trash from another company. You need to not buy into the marketing because EVERY company will try to put the same spin on their useless junk.

2) The assumption that your computer itself is without flaws. Fact of the matter is that almost no one has a perfect computer build. The very nature of the PC market ensures that there will be times where incompatibilities go unnoticed. Everyone's computer has some small (or perhaps big) quirks that may or may not make themselves noticeable at some point, its simply the price we pay for not all running nothing but apple software on Macs with pre-approved hardware configurations.

Example: Your USB controller.
It appears, as many have stated, to be somewhat faulty. It would explain why you hare having identical problems with identical hardware. Personally, I burned out several flash drives and returned them all as defective until I realized one of my USB ports was shorting out and killing them on an old build many years ago. Don't forget that your computer can have it's own issues to address/work around. You don't want to end up killing your flash drives forever when all you have to do is plug it in the other port instead, if you catch my drift









Now, in your particular case, there are some tips I should point out, just because I know these things from personal experience and research:

1) The mamba WILL work without replacing the battery. Just remove the battery entirely, plug in the usb, and turn the mouse "off". If that doesn't work, the only plausible reasoning is that your usb controller is failing it's job yet again. _Try disabling selective suspend and associated power savings features on your usb controllers! It might just save you a lot of frustration._ Oh.. and they sell replacement batteries for 20 bucks... its not ideal, but you cant really complain either. Battery's never last forever, you knew that going into it.

2) Stay away from "gaming" keyboards unless you ABSOLUTELY MUST have dedicated, pre-attached macro keys. Why? There simply is no such thing. If someone is marketing a keyboard for gaming, chances are it's a gimmick to sell you more trash. You want to press WASD and 2 other close keys at the same time? Forget Razer and Logitech's "Gaming Cluster Anti Ghosting Technology" and just get a keyboard with 6+2KRO via USB or NKRO via PS/2. Hyperresponse keys? More nonsense, get some mechanical switches if you want an actual improved key pressing experience. Macro/"G" Keys? Just map some yourself via software to a number pad, or pick up something like a Logitech G13.

3) Stay away from "Gaming" audio products, "Surround" headphones, and headphones/speakers/mics that use USB connections. If you really want to produce the illusion of multi-channel audio via headphones, use a pair of good stereo headphones with a large soundstage and use a decent quality sound card to emulate the surround via CMSS3D or similar.


----------



## EVILNOK

Don't get me wrong, I'm the 1st 1 to stand up and say brand loyalty is for suckers and I had passed Razer by for years til this year. I bought a BWU and I really love it. A month or so later I got a Deathadder and I also think its 1 of the best mice I've ever used. I'm glad I didn't listen to the all the Razer hate I read on OCN or I'd have never even tried a BWU. It sucks when you get a product that doesn't work. Believe me I've been there. But it doesn't mean everything the company produces is crap and it doesn't mean no one should ever buy their products. I'm not going to sit here and say "Razer is awesome blah blah blah" but I am going to say the BWU and Deathadder are good products. But just like everything else in life, 1 persons awesome is another persons suck.


----------



## Phil~

I also have the Black Widow Ultimate and Imperator. Both work perfectly.


----------



## tx-jose

I love razer. Sorry but I have had nothing but awesomness from them both my mamba and orochi


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Roccat will take their place soon enough. Just hope they don't forget their quality control.


----------



## tuffstuff

I am off the razer bandwagon as well. I love my naga and deathadder.

My lycosa and carcharias headset I have are a different story. The lycosa has all the problems described above. Lights and my keys would stick. My headset the cord tangled all up and now it just quit working.

Have been using my steelseries headset forget which one and am currently using the thermaltake meka g1 mechanical and love it.

So as for now besides the naga and deathadder I have sworn off them.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Disclaimer - While I'm obviously directly addressing the OP, I want to make it clear that i'm not trying to insult anyone here, merely point out the truth. EVERYONE has made these mistakes at some point. Most still do. Snip


While I agree with most of your post and you do have some very valid points that EVERYONE should consider, the USB controller is not the issue here. It's well documented that the Lycosa is a piece of crap and the same issues the OP have had, others have had (including myself).

Believe me, I REALLY, REALLY loved some of the Razer products I bought, but after getting 2 bad keyboards, three bad mice, and terrible CS, I'm done with Razer. It's understandable that a product may be faulty, that bad hardware does go out, that's just life. However, it's not okay to end up getting several different products from the same brand that aren't any good.

At any rate, most of what you've said is spot on, and I don't think you came off snarky or rude, so no need for the disclamier.


----------



## Cee

My Razer Tarantula is still going strong :O


----------



## blkhwk20k

I have a Razer Arctosa (same as the Lycosa but without the backlit keys), Naga, Deathadder, Nostromo, and Megalodon. I have never had any issues with any of them except the screeching noise where I have to unplug/plug in the headset. I figure it's some weird software bug having the soundcard with it. The next headset I will get is most likely an Astro A40 with mixamp. But the Megalodon is super comfy to me so one time every few weeks having to unplug it is fine for me.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have a Razer Orochi mouse which is basically a gaming mouse for laptops. I use it with an Asus bluetooth dongle. The mouse cost me $30 on Ebay about a year or more ago. The dongle was on sale for $10 on Newegg. It's been trouble-free and I am very happy with it.

The bottom line is if you aren't happy with the product you purchased from a company, return it and keep doing so until you are happy. If after 3 times returning an item you are still unsatisfied, request an upgrade to the next product at the company's expense. I've done this with XFX. My 8400 GS kept dying on me so I kept sending it back and finally got tired of paying to ship it back and forth. I finally got pissed off and wrote them a nasty email. 3 days later an 8800GS arrives in my mailbox.


----------



## CloudX

I went through two deathadder's in about 18 months. Biggest crap ever. Most of the time I was battling problems. Never purchased anything from them ever again. I roll with cheapo scroll mice and throw them away whenever. I miss the glowing heartbeat though... I will say.


----------



## skaterat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zethlis*
> 
> Did you even read the OP? I had problems with 2 other items you didn't name. Derp.


I named some of their worst products that I have owned and that my friends had. I haven't had much experience with their other products, but I was just trying to make a point that you can't judge an entire company on a few bad products.


----------



## _02

I only have one Razer product - the deathadder, and it has exceeded my expectations entirely. I wouldn't buy another Razer product without thorough research though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> If after 3 times returning an item you are still unsatisfied, request an upgrade to the next product at the company's expense


I've never had it go there, but that is excellent advice.


----------



## Zethlis

Alright I'm isolating everyone out who is defending Razer or saying it's "life".

First off, just because a company consciously produces junk to make bank because that's what other companies do, that's no damn excuse. If you smoke weed with your friends and you get busted, you're all getting in trouble for it. There is no "but officer! Everyone smokes weed!" you're still liable for your actions, and for Razer as a company it is a much larger problem than your immediate life.

Second, the fact that I've never had a problem with cheap $10 keyboards/mice yet I've had countless problems with $60+ ones speaks for itself. I don't care what your argument is here, if they are charging 6 times the normal price of something, the LEAST I'd expect would be for it to function properly. That's like a Honda to a BMW. Stuff doesn't "just happen" with expensive ass products when they don't with cheap stock ones. Don't forgive or encourage Razer's crappy establishment. You're trying to hold me responsible for trying to make an investment, it's not my fault they didn't live up to their end of the deal.

Third, if you came here to praise Razer then get out or buy my products.


----------



## Zethlis

I'm reviving this thread to show my Razer Lycosa review! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgmOs1GY3mA


----------



## Dking88

Do you think it is because your USB hub is not providing enough power for the keyboard? I saw the same problem on different forum and they fixed it with a power USB hub.


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dking88*
> 
> Do you think it is because your USB hub is not providing enough power for the keyboard? I saw the same problem on different forum and they fixed it with a power USB hub.


I had an external USB hub that had its own power supply, I "know" razer is a **** company.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

I can't even begin to agree with this thread. I've experienced nothing but perfection from my Blackwidow Ultimate, Naga MMOG, Carcharias, or my Chimaera.

It sucks to hear people with faulty products but I have not had one from Razer. But to seriously get 3 faulty products at once? seems there might be some user error there


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> I can't even begin to agree with this thread. I've experienced nothing but perfection from my Blackwidow Ultimate, Naga MMOG, Carcharias, or my Chimaera.
> It sucks to hear people with faulty products but I have not had one from Razer. But to seriously get 3 faulty products at once? seems there might be some user error there


User error? Like I listen to a certain type of music? Or I type too fast? Or maybe I'm a gamer?! Yeah! Must be me!

No.

Got a Logitech G110 and a G400, couldn't be happier with my purchase after Razer's joke products and customer service.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zethlis*
> 
> User error? Like I listen to a certain type of music? Or I type too fast? Or maybe I'm a gamer?! Yeah! Must be me!
> No.
> Got a Logitech G110 and a G400, couldn't be happier with my purchase after Razer's joke products and customer service.


I've heard too many people trash razer products. Just hard for me to take anything seriously when I've experienced nothing but perfection.

It says alot about a company when you buy products when you DONT need them (aka a new mouse when the current one is fine)

guess I got the short end of the stick lol


----------



## iCrap

Razer just straight up sucks. (See link in my sig)

I also switched to a G110 and a G400, Very Happy.


----------



## svthomas

Have 4 Razer mice in my home: two deathadder and two Naga's. No issues. (lol oops, forgot about another deathadder)

I don't mean this is any insulting way, but... you're describing some instances where you're having the exact same 'faults,' even with the replacements. So, at least to me, that sounds like your problem may not be the actual Razer products, but something else in your system that isn't changing... Have you confirmed these issues with a different system to be sure your issue isn't the original system itself?


----------



## guyladouche

No one who didn't use the mice that the OP was using can confidently say that it was not the mouse, but on the other hand, the testing done wasn't very scientific in order to determine what the cause was.

That being said, I've never understood why one person's bad experience with a product means that no one should buy that brand ever. I had terrible experience with an asus laptop--turned out to be a giant blunder that asus decided to just abandon. Doesn't mean that they don't also make quality products well deserving of purchase. I just had bad luck all around--sounds like that's the case with this situation too. I used a razer mouse--had no problems with it. Does that mean that no one will have problems with the mouse and everyone should buy it? No, so why is the contrary okay?


----------



## Cyrilmak

Razer used to be good. For the last 2 years it's been complete trash. The products half the time don't function, or are just made poorly. I've always gone back to Logitech. My G500 and G510 couldn't be any better. They just work. And are made very well.


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> Have 3 Razer mice in my home: deathadder and two Naga's. No issues.
> I don't mean this is any insulting way, but... you're describing some instances where you're having the exact same 'faults,' even with the replacements. So, at least to me, that sounds like your problem may not be the actual Razer products, but something else in your system that isn't changing... Have you confirmed these issues with a different system to be sure your issue isn't the original system itself?


Yes. I built a new computer and everything, and tested it on other computers. It's razer.


----------



## Zethlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> No one who didn't use the mice that the OP was using can confidently say that it was not the mouse, but on the other hand, the testing done wasn't very scientific in order to determine what the cause was.
> That being said, I've never understood why one person's bad experience with a product means that no one should buy that brand ever. I had terrible experience with an asus laptop--turned out to be a giant blunder that asus decided to just abandon. Doesn't mean that they don't also make quality products well deserving of purchase. I just had bad luck all around--sounds like that's the case with this situation too. I used a razer mouse--had no problems with it. Does that mean that no one will have problems with the mouse and everyone should buy it? No, so why is the contrary okay?


Fact of the matter is a significant number of people have reported problems with the lycosa, just in the thread there's been several as well. So obviously it isn't just "ONE" person's bad experience. Have you ever had food that looked delicious but tasted horrible? That's razer.


----------



## Hawk777th

Couldn't agree more! I have had several of their products all of them promptly went in the garbage since they refused to warrant them. Never again. Logitech all the way.


----------



## ManOnFire

Razor are just Belkin products rebranded as a gaming branch aren't they? Or was that just the Nostromo?

If its all Razor products then that says it all to me...Every Belkin product i've owned was ****e too

EDIT: just researched it and they co-produced the Belkin n52 nostromo. I've allways thought Razer stuff looks fragile though.


----------



## aynjell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Zethlis, don't listen to anyone saying that this isn't Razer's fault, because it is.
> I had the EXACT same problem with two Lycosa kb's about two years ago. The lights would suddenly go off, then on, then switch between full back light and WASD, without me touching anything. I could sit in my chair and watch it happen. Then during gaming, the keyboard would just stop. REAL helpful when horde of zombies is attacking in Left 4 Dead. I had this problem with not ONE Lycosa, but TWO (both brand new). Of course, they're genius customer service said "update the drivers." Well, that's nice, I downloaded the latest drivers and software from your site. So why doesn't it work?
> Despite what many people will say, Razer's quality control and build quality are absolute garbage compared to what they were 6 years ago. The first high-DPI mouse I ever bought, the Razer Pro, still works as intended to this day. Every other product I've bought in recent years has ended up in the trash, except the Destructor mouse pad which is awesome.
> Go with Logitech. Although I hear the Corsair KB's are really nice too. I use a Logitech Illuminated for typing, a G13 for gaming, and a G9x for my mouse, and am completely happy with all of them. I use the G13 because I don't like the layout of gaming keyboards, they're too large for me, and I find the G13 is laid out really well.


Nice avatar. It's a picture of one of the design elements of that case that I had a hand in.









I also hate razer. Here are my experiences thus far:

Deathadder LH: The back part of the mouse where it meets the pad likes to grab the loose skin of my palm and pull it under the mouse, it feels like a bite.
Blackwidow: Not 6KRO, key caps fell off right out of the box. The bounce up from a full depress on certain keys would actually THROW the key cap off.
Lachesis 4000: Sensor died, buttons still work. Didn't RMA because I got it cheap on woot and it was crappy anyway.
Lachesis 5600: The most inaccurate and unstable mouse I've ever used in my life. It jumps around more than any other mouse and is SO unforgiving of pretty much any pad out there except for the pads it was designed in tandem with (Fractal and Fractal 2.0 pads). Furthermore, the software from razer for this mouse caused the mouse to eventually fall off the computer (as in, I'd have to replug my mouse constantly). I reported this bug with no response from razer, even though it's reproducible with two Lachesis 5600's.
Copperhead: Never was very comfortable. Always thought the diamondback was better, although this mouse eventually just flat out wore out after a year or two. Compared to logitech's, razer longevity is terrible.
Razer Bungee: Much worse than the original bungee design. They made it all metal so it's harder to mod, and more importantly, they took out the metal ball and replaced it's functionality with that reusable sticky tape stuff that gets dirt on it and you have to clean it every few days.
Scarab: Brilliant mouse pad, only lasted 6 months for me, though.








Goliathus Speed: Brilliant pad, but it's cloth.

So in short, I only trust razer for stuff that doesn't have electricity going through it.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> You lack one huge piece of info (well two) what mobo and what OS are you using? Sounds like a flaky USB controller hub to me.
> Dont get me wrong, im a Logitech man, so dont flame me for trying to fix your issues which seem to be CLEARLY not the peripherals problem.


It's not, I had the same problem with my Lycosa across at least 4 separate motherboards, and a PCI USB2.0 controller that I know works perfectly fine.


----------



## Seronx

My last Razer Purchase is my mechanical thing. I am slightly afraid of lifting this thing up and seeing a spider under it. Here I go! Okay, No spiders and it is the Razer Mechanical Keyboard with the name Black Widow Ultimate mind you I would have preferred the Black Widow Ultimate Stealth. Luckily these things take forever to kill. My Lachesis broke after two years. My Razer headsets(Barracuda and Megalodon) broke after six months and my current AKG GHS1s are pwning everything including the Astro A40s in performance/price. My Lycosa it wasn't as responsive as it use to be so I replaced it. BWU > LYC all I need to really type. They went from good things to absolute dog poo poo because when I became a gamer in First Person Shooters everyone was recommending me Razer. Well, now I am on the CM Storm Spawn and it kills things with its bright bright and I mean *bright* lazer of eye death. The reflection off the Razer Megasuma can also cause blindness possibly. Enough about my experiences with Razer it is pretty known they are dropping in quality and increasing quantity.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I don't buy razor products to begin with. Also I do reviews and I do a lot of hunting and watching.


----------



## Vengeance47

Razer are rubbish. It's well documented how poor their QA.and build quality is.


----------



## fofamit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer - While I'm obviously directly addressing the OP, I want to make it clear that i'm not trying to insult anyone here, merely point out the truth. EVERYONE has made these mistakes at some point. Most still do.
> Razer build quality is pretty poor for the price on most of their products. EVERYONE knows that.
> MOST of their products are also over-hyped overpriced cheap common hardware in fancy cases. (for instance, all of their membrane keyboards. You can find any $6 keyboard and slap on the same shell and you have the same keyboard. There's nothing high tech, magical or "gaming" about it).
> That all said, they aren't horrible monsters set to destroy your computer and give your broken products.
> It sounds to me like you have fallen victim to two problems
> 1) Marketing:
> You bought junk, thinking it would be good. It doesn't matter what company you had bought something from, you would have likely ended up with the same result. Every company produces junk and markets it as gold along aise their actual useful products. It's your job to inform yourself as a consumer what the signs are for spotting actual features vs over-hyped, gimmicky, or even broken design factors marketed as beneficial features.
> Example: The Megalodon.
> "surround" and "usb" audio is rubbish. Be it Razer, Logitech, Steelseries, Triton, Turtle Beach, Psyko, Bose or any other manufacturer, it will still be trash. Yes, Razer is at "fault" for producing and marketing said trash, but if they didn't, it wouldn't stop everyone else from doing the same thing, and it wouldn't have stopped you from buying the same trash from another company. You need to not buy into the marketing because EVERY company will try to put the same spin on their useless junk.
> 2) The assumption that your computer itself is without flaws. Fact of the matter is that almost no one has a perfect computer build. The very nature of the PC market ensures that there will be times where incompatibilities go unnoticed. Everyone's computer has some small (or perhaps big) quirks that may or may not make themselves noticeable at some point, its simply the price we pay for not all running nothing but apple software on Macs with pre-approved hardware configurations.
> Example: Your USB controller.
> It appears, as many have stated, to be somewhat faulty. It would explain why you hare having identical problems with identical hardware. Personally, I burned out several flash drives and returned them all as defective until I realized one of my USB ports was shorting out and killing them on an old build many years ago. Don't forget that your computer can have it's own issues to address/work around. You don't want to end up killing your flash drives forever when all you have to do is plug it in the other port instead, if you catch my drift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, in your particular case, there are some tips I should point out, just because I know these things from personal experience and research:
> 1) The mamba WILL work without replacing the battery. Just remove the battery entirely, plug in the usb, and turn the mouse "off". If that doesn't work, the only plausible reasoning is that your usb controller is failing it's job yet again. _Try disabling selective suspend and associated power savings features on your usb controllers! It might just save you a lot of frustration._ Oh.. and they sell replacement batteries for 20 bucks... its not ideal, but you cant really complain either. Battery's never last forever, you knew that going into it.
> 2) Stay away from "gaming" keyboards unless you ABSOLUTELY MUST have dedicated, pre-attached macro keys. Why? There simply is no such thing. If someone is marketing a keyboard for gaming, chances are it's a gimmick to sell you more trash. You want to press WASD and 2 other close keys at the same time? Forget Razer and Logitech's "Gaming Cluster Anti Ghosting Technology" and just get a keyboard with 6+2KRO via USB or NKRO via PS/2. Hyperresponse keys? More nonsense, get some mechanical switches if you want an actual improved key pressing experience. Macro/"G" Keys? Just map some yourself via software to a number pad, or pick up something like a Logitech G13.
> 3) Stay away from "Gaming" audio products, "Surround" headphones, and headphones/speakers/mics that use USB connections. If you really want to produce the illusion of multi-channel audio via headphones, use a pair of good stereo headphones with a large soundstage and use a decent quality sound card to emulate the surround via CMSS3D or similar
> 
> 
> .


/\
This is really well said.

On a similar note, this whole thread reminds me of someone I know who wanted to prove women were terrible drivers. What he did was while he was out and about, when he spotted a bad female driver he would make a little tick in his notebook. Finally he said, "look at all of these bad female drivers! I knew they were bad at driving!" And I replied, "well of course you're going to have a large tally like that, you've only been looking for what you want to confirm. You didn't even consider the opposing conclusion."


----------



## manu97416

I have the razer mamba,lycosa,piranha,megalodon and blackwidow ultimate steelseries 4hd mouse pad and logitech G500
I sent my blackwidow to their warehouse yesterday because of the spacebar defect it had ....
i had to send it from israel and it cost me 135 shekels (about $ 38 ) for shipping the damn thing and they dont refund me for that .....
My mamba lags sometimes and has detection problems lots of times...
i am a razer fan but the hype about it is going downhill. Probably next time i get a peripheral it will be from a different company.

I dont think ur problems are the companys fault it does sound like a defective USB port....

Good Luck


----------



## That Guy

Razer products. I laugh at them.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Same issue with my lycosa, first one died within a month, however the replacement has been working around 90%. It was somethnng to do with a bad batch (serial numbers MT09 or something like that, but not all of them would do it.)
Dont like the plastics they use, they feel cheap and you pay a premium for it. Never buying razer again..


----------



## Cavi Mike

I have never owned anything Razer but I feel like buying some of their stuff just to spite you.


----------



## warr10r

^^^ lol!

Razer Arctosa: Simplified Lycosa. Brilliant and sturdy. I bought it a few years ago yet I'm now typing this reply using it....
Razer Copperhead: Damn stupid Y-axis acceleration bug. The Y-axis acceleration always defaults to its minimum setting when you change profile or reboot. If it weren't for that I'd still be using it.
Razer Goliathus Speed: Brilliant mousepad. I like rolling it up and taking it with me to LANs.

NEXT keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate N7 Edition
NEXT mouse: Razer Imperator N7 Edition









In other words, I'm sorry some of you have had bad experiences but I think I'll stick with Razer anyways.


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fofamit*
> 
> /\
> This is really well said.
> On a similar note, this whole thread reminds me of someone I know who wanted to prove women were terrible drivers. What he did was while he was out and about, when he spotted a bad female driver he would make a little tick in his notebook. Finally he said, "look at all of these bad female drivers! I knew they were bad at driving!" And I replied, "well of course you're going to have a large tally like that, you've only been looking for what you want to confirm. You didn't even consider the opposing conclusion."


Or Razer just make poor quality products. Which is true.

A typical failure rate should generally speaking, be no more than 2% - 5% for any product within its warranty period. That's using a standard distribution model which most companies use.

Now, between my 2 brothers and I we have owned 6 Razer products over the years. 2 cacharias headsets, 2 lycosa kb's an arctosa and a copperhead mouse. Every last one has failed/broken within 6 months of purchase. So that's a 100% failure rate for my family.

But sure enough, we've owned somewhere along the line of 15+ Logitech products between the 3 of us including speakers and the only thing that has broken was my older brothers g5 mouse because he smashed it on the table. Everything else still works to this day. My G5 is 4 years old and still running strong, same with my little brothers.

So my point is, razer products fail more regularly then they should. They have a much higher failure rate than I would deem acceptable. I've heard countless people have issues with their products over the years. Sure, there will always be good stories too. But sadly for razer, there are just far too many bad experiences and stories for me to buy anything from them ever again.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> Or Razer just make poor quality products. Which is true.
> A typical failure rate should generally speaking, be no more than 2% - 5% for any product within its warranty period. That's using a standard distribution model which most companies use.
> Now, between my 2 brothers and I we have owned 6 Razer products over the years. 2 cacharias headsets, 2 lycosa kb's an arctosa and a copperhead mouse. Every last one has failed/broken within 6 months of purchase. So that's a 100% failure rate for my family.
> But sure enough, we've owned somewhere along the line of 15+ Logitech products between the 3 of us including speakers and the only thing that has broken was my older brothers g5 mouse because he smashed it on the table. Everything else still works to this day. My G5 is 4 years old and still running strong, same with my little brothers.
> So my point is, razer products fail more regularly then they should. They have a much higher failure rate than I would deem acceptable. I've heard countless people have issues with their products over the years. Sure, there will always be good stories too. But sadly for razer, there are just far too many bad experiences and stories for me to buy anything from them ever again.


Exactly, I would easily put their real failure rate somewhere at 20-30%, although with their customer service they could make it look a lot better by simply not taking any faulty products back.

Point is, no matter how you spin it, you're spending $50+ on a part that cost them $5 to make, and that they've probably already recuperated the R&D costs on. Better off buying Mechanical Keyboards/Logitech or Saitek mice/Any other headset (I got a TDK one for AU$99, great sound quality on both the cans and the mic)


----------



## svthomas

hmm, I have 4 razer mice (two deathadder and two naga), and two black widow mechanical keyboards. Zero failure rate, and they get used A LOT by my gf and I.

Cannot speak for headsets, though, because I don't buy headsets...


----------



## tlminh

1. Razer Onza Tournament controller - didn't work with half of my games despite re-installing drivers/updating drivers. Normal 360 controller worked fine so I returned the Onza
2. Razer BW Ultimate Keyboard - Backlight on some keys began flickering on and off after 3 weeks of light use. Returned
3. Deathadder Mouse - no problems x 2 years
4. Deathadder Mouse - no problems x 8 months
5. Naga mouse - no problems x 3 months

Based on my experience, seems like the mice work fine, everything else is unreliable. That's mah 2 cents


----------



## JonnyBiohazard

I found this forum whilst searching for information about Razer build quality.

Needless to say Im a gamer who bought my first Razer product after being persuaded by a couple of Razer Fanboyz .

* The razer naga was the most expensive mouse Ive EVER bought.
* Similar to another contributor here it failed JUST after the 12 month warranty expired.
* First the right, then within a month the left button started to "flutter". (making and breaking connection)
* Since the button I use most failed just before the button I use slightly less, I am going to assume thats **** build quality.
* Once you start looking hard on the internet you find two things: Fanboyz and threads about people being pissed off that their VERY expensive kit has poor build quality.

To put it in perspective, when I first started gaming, I thrashed a bottom end, 5buck Microsoft Mouse for two years as a hardcore MMO player. It NEVER failed.. These days Im much more casual, yet my 90 Euro Razer mouse craps out on me after 13 months of CASUAL gaming.

Ill be honest, I still have my old Logitech G5 as a backup, in fact, I replace my mouse as a matter of preference, not because it fails The Naga was the first mouse Ive ever had that actually downright broke.

My conclusions is these after doing a bit of research.

* Their target market is primarily very young gamers who replace their products in the same way school kids need the new sneakers to keep up with fashion.
* They are built with piss-poor build quality. They look shiny, but they are not built to last like logitech for example.
* They are designed to last JUST long enough until the 11 year old replaces it with the latest new Razer product
* As per Apple, they are very good at turning their consumers into their own marketeers. Personally I find I cant have a reasonable conversation with a Razer user because they get all wierd and defensive. This is not by accident, this is a deliberate marketing strategy they deploy at gaming conventions.
* They are all sass and no class.

I was compelled to respond in support of the original poster as I am fairly pissed that the most expensive mouse Ive ever bought, turned out to have inferior build quality to a free microsoft mouse that came with a keyboard.

Do some unbiased research and you find lots of posts like this on the internet.. they go something like "*** I just spent a gazillion bucks on this razor mouse and its crapped out on me" ... thats my story.

PS oh yeah... I forgot to mention that I actually gave up trying to get a response from customer services. Three emails months ago, never got a response.


----------



## shinoraze

Just as to continue *HOW POOR THEIR BUILT QUALITY IS*, im an industrial design student, and i know wen im saying that Razer products all of it, is so badly designed, keep aside quality which we by now know is not at all worth the price we pay.

Including me and my fren circle, who are moderate to hardcore gamers has used razer prducts, mostly mice(that includes, Mamba, Imperator, Krait & Abyssus), around 10+ items including my Razer Lycosa Mirror edi, has failed within 6 to 10 months of moderate and extensive use. Either the mice scroll wont work, left click or right click flutter or other game incompatibility.

My story of Lycosa goes like after 10 moths the keyboard stops responding mid-game or any other sessions. key lights start to acting crazy, and keys started getting stiffer, was becoming difficult to even type a message. Then out of my old kept trash started using my age old Logitec keyboard, and I realized the thing which I almost thrown in the garbage in the end came into such help when needed. Then after my Lycosa gets replaced by my retailer, again the same problem start to occur, unbelievably till present.

Now you tell me hu ever is reading this, would u wanna go thru the same. Razer do fancy up ur desk, but at a unreliable cost.

*Since then I never bought Razer nor I recommend any.*


----------



## Ashuiegi

i never owned one because i always found them quite cheaply made , but i agree some look good , i m glad i went all Logitech.
Plus Logitech is a Swiss brand , from my country, i prefer Swiss engineering to American "comercial thinkering" ,....
i m sure they are maid by the same Chinese factory but they are made using the brand specification on material, quality level and testing . these have a huge impact on cost and profit , but it has the same effect on quality and reliability.


----------



## Ladyirol

Old thread, but still relevant to one who has had every Razer mouse purchased fail - in time (Death Adders have always held up the best for me)... I am jumping in to defend against the Apple remark. I may have started on pc's in the 90's but once introduced to Mac computers - there was no looking back. I work on pc's so I am fluent in both, but encourage all to Mac's when they can make that choice for financial, simplicity, quality and retained value reasons. I have converted many over the years to "the dark side" 

But back to the Razer problem. I can un-categorically state - all of the expensive Razer mice I have purchased have failed (in time). Some sooner than others. The Mamba's are the most frustrating because the batteries are expensive and the failures are fairly quick to happen (just over a year). Seems a shame to pay premium for a wireless mouse that the wireless piece fails so quickly. When in warranty - Razer does replace the battery, but the replacement usually fails in half the time. Now I am not the usual young, frivolous market and I am a "lightweight" when it comes to gaming (Warcraft/D3/Sims3, etc), but I still have a high failure rate.

Question asked is "why do you keep going back". Really the answer is simple - I really like the feel and use of the mice - when they work. Obviously as an Apple person I am not phased by the investment. I do struggle sometimes with the fact that I spend $100 for a mouse that just doesn't hold up.

Someday - when a proper competitor comes along - I hope someone will clue me in - I will spend the money necessary to get the equipment that really "works"...


----------

